# Why vertical?



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

I did not come here to be a dick! I am not here to renounce your style of growing. In fact if you could in fact suggest and prove to me ways that I grow are antiquated I would switch. I'm a numbers guy and I see that nearly every forum on here has nearly half a million topics and or conversations. What are we ( people who SCROG, train, prune, SOG, hydro, mainline, hempy and in any other way) missing. I can't buy into the fact that it is a lack of room issue or the other reasons I have heard. Again I'm not trying to sound rude ignorant or condescending. But I really need this explained to me. I plan on having constructive conversations with anybody who replies. Thank you for your time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> I did not come here to be a dick! I am not here to renounce your style of growing. In fact if you could in fact suggest and prove to me ways that I grow are antiquated I would switch. I'm a numbers guy and I see that nearly every forum on here has nearly half a million topics and or conversations. What are we ( people who SCROG, train, prune, SOG, hydro, mainline, hempy and in any other way) missing. I can't buy into the fact that it is a lack of room issue or the other reasons I have heard. Again I'm not trying to sound rude ignorant or condescending. But I really need this explained to me. I plan on having constructive conversations with anybody who replies. Thank you for your time.


How do you grow now?


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

So I noticed the grow space you specified was larger than what I have available. Does vertical lend it's results better in a larger space. I can definitely see the increased surface area for growing in the stadium method, however all things being equal the plants at the bottom of the stadium could grow larger than the ones at the top. So in the circular method the lights would run down the center of the cage/net/screen? If so isn't there an increased probability of the plants/buds growing into one another or the lights themselves without much adjustability?


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How do you grow now?


I currently scrog a lot and flat grow as well.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

Vertical can work in smaller spaces as well.

What size space are you working with?


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

I grow in a lot of cabinets currently. For your description's purpose I have cab that is 3 ft sq x 7ft. I also have a portion of a room that is 4.5ftx6ftx7ft


----------



## hydroMD (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> I did not come here to be a dick! I am not here to renounce your style of growing. In fact if you could in fact suggest and prove to me ways that I grow are antiquated I would switch. I'm a numbers guy and I see that nearly every forum on here has nearly half a million topics and or conversations. What are we ( people who SCROG, train, prune, SOG, hydro, mainline, hempy and in any other way) missing. I can't buy into the fact that it is a lack of room issue or the other reasons I have heard. Again I'm not trying to sound rude ignorant or condescending. But I really need this explained to me. I plan on having constructive conversations with anybody who replies. Thank you for your time.



Some state laws dictate the number of plants, while some only dictate the square footage of a grow. If you can only have 20 square feet of grow space, but have 30 ft ceilings, you can get a whole lot more harvest from vertical growing.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> I grow in a lot of cabinets currently. For your description's purpose I have cab that is 3 ft sq x 7ft. I also have a portion of a room that is 4.5ftx6ftx7ft



That's closer to what I'm growing in, 4x8x7 tent.

Vert is very doable with this size space.

One idea is to make do vertical scrogs in that larger space. You could go for a modular design, and have separate pvc supports for each plant. I'd say 6 or 7 plants in there. Each individual screen would be around 2.5-3ftx4ft and they'd be arranged around your light(s). For that size space I would personally arrange the plants in a fat ellipse and hang the lights a bit inward from the foci, or at around 1/3 and 2/3 of your longer axis' length.

Hth.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Some state laws dictate the number of plants, while some only dictate the square footage of a grow. If you can only have 20 square feet of grow space, but have 30 ft ceilings, you can get a whole lot more harvest from vertical growing.


This. 

If I'm restricted on plant numbers, then I could drop a couple of lights in a checker board pattern and grow trees and stay under my limit.


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Some state laws dictate the number of plants, while some only dictate the square footage of a grow. If you can only have 20 square feet of grow space, but have 30 ft ceilings, you can get a whole lot more harvest from vertical growing.


See that's what I'm getting at. The higher the ceiling, the more VERTICAL space you have thus vertical growing is the best idea.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 29, 2015)

Simply put, you can't beat the efficiency the ability to yield on par with or better than well-tuned horizontal SOG setups with far fewer plants if necessary. I would rather have 5, maybe 6 vertical 600w setups in the same space that some might build out with 4-5kw horizontally, and I feel I would yield at least on par with or better than them with considerably less work overall. That said, there are some definite downsides, mostly the fact that you have to wear fucking welding goggles to safely look at your plants 

It all comes down to personal preference. All I can say with certainty is that I have never met a vert grower who went back to horizontal for very long, if ever...but I'm in a state where it is still illegal, so I don't have the exposure a lot of you guys do. To each his own, take the best from what you read on here and gather elsewhere and leave the rest behind. Take it easy.


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> That's closer to what I'm growing in, 4x8x7 tent.
> 
> Vert is very doable with this size space.
> 
> ...


So what your saying is to have vertical screens set up in my larger grow space. I could put like 6 vertical screens about 4x2 or the size you said, staggered along the length of the grow. Mostly because I'm a control freak I don't want a portion of my plant where I can't get to it, so that big circle is out. More to the point I can easily fit 6 plants scrogged in my larger space. With the vertical idea I would pick up about 4 more square feet. Interesting. Maybe I needs it explained differently than I heard it before. What do you use for a vertical screen? Something more rigid than the plastic fence or hang a frame. Hmm


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm saying you could do this and drop a light or two right in the middle. Yours would be wider.

This is Marlo's pic from icmag


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm saying you could do this and drop a light or two right in the middle.


Or that. I grow with led cobs so I could essentially place them anywhere I want just have them back to back or close there to. I am definitely gunna give this a try. So do the buds still try to grow vertical or towards the light source?


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm saying you could do this and drop a light or two right in the middle. Yours would be wider.



That is Marlo's grow, and you can find several great threads by the gentleman on icmag and I'm sure other sites as well. Give credit where it's due please.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> That is Marlo's grow, and you can find several great threads by the gentleman on icmag and I'm sure other sites as well. Give credit where it's due please.


Thanks for the heads up. I've edited my post to that affect.

I hate to always go to another site for pics of vert setups but icmag has a great vert section and I've learned a ton over there.


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> That is Marlo's grow, and you can find several great threads by the gentleman on icmag and I'm sure other sites as well. Give credit where it's due please.


He did give credit it's right above the pic, unless he just added it.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> He did give credit it's right above the pic, unless he just added it.





a senile fungus said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've edited my post to that affect.
> 
> I hate to always go to another site for pics of vert setups but icmag has a great vert section and I've learned a ton over there.


thanks for taking care of it like a gentleman, fungus


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> thanks for taking care of it like a gentleman, fungus



My tent is based off of Marlo's wall. He's awesome. 

And thank you for the reminder to give credit. I have been lax lately about that, thanks again.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> Or that. I grow with led cobs so I could essentially place them anywhere I want just have them back to back or close there to. I am definitely gunna give this a try. So do the buds still try to grow vertical or towards the light source?



The plant will still orient and grow towards the light but you could tie down some main points to keep it at an optimum distance from the light. 

With led you could make strips, maybe 3t long. I dunno maybe you could mount the LEDs to 3/4 of a metal pipe and hang it in the middle of the plants. And have a small fan keeping the tube cool...


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The plant will still orient and grow towards the light but you could tie down some main points to keep it at an optimum distance from the light.
> 
> With led you could make strips, maybe 3t long. I dunno maybe you could mount the LEDs to 3/4 of a metal pipe and hang it in the middle of the plants. And have a small fan keeping the tube cool...


Ok man appreciate the time, I'm gunna give this a try. Thanks


----------

